# Parts for 98 Nissan Sentra SE



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

I have searched high and low for parts for my 98 sentra se and I can't find anything hardly. All I find is parts for the 200sx SE-R. So my first request is if anyone knows of any sites that offer parts specifically for the 98 SE Please let me know. Second I've heard the 200sx SE-R is the SE with 2 doors. So will the 200sx SE-R parts, such as CAI, Header, Exhaust system fit on my SE? Please help, I'm getting desperate.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^ yup basically the 200sx SE-R is a sentra 2 door :: same engine (SR20DE) same chassis (B14) ... so that means that all parts that can go into a 1995-1998 200sx SE-R can go into your 98 sentra SE. [ CAI , Header , Exhaust , Pulley , Cams , etc..]

here is one popular source of parts ::
http://www.mossyperformance.com/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

omega are you forgetting about me?

u also have many sources for parts.

let me know how i can help.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pretty much everything will fit except for miscellaneous parts like the tail lights....body kit(sides only) and stuff like that


----------

